# Kev A's homemade wax review



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's a review I did a fair while back regarding this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=244118&page=7

Cracking section to have on DW really look forward to any entries . If anyone wants a review done give me a shout :thumb:
Stef :wave:

*Wax Trail *

Finally got round to testing out 2 of the wax's yesterday that "Kev A" sent me.
Have given these what i think to be the fairest test possible.
Initial thoughts of the wax's both looked to be of a good consistancy and smelt fairly decent aswell. Good job :thumb:

*Yellow wax*










This wax is what I'd describe as medium consistancy and felt pliable on the first test major test (the finger stab) :lol: Smelt fairly good aswell like chocolate orange :thumb:

*Blue wax*










This wax was alot softer in texture, couldn't quite put my finger on the smell wasn't good or bad if I'm honest.

*Dodo Juice Hard Candy*










This was the wax that me and Kev decied to use with in the test to see how it compared up against a well renound produced and retailed wax. Hard consistancy and smells like candy floss. (Not by any means expecting the trial wax's to beat or come close to this).

*Products used*

















*Preperation*

Used my Nan's Saxo in order to do this test :lol: Not as a dummy just because mine is white and wouldn't be a fair test to see proper results :thumb: (what i told her anyway) :lol: 
Car is 12 years old and only seen 14,000 miles :lol: but looks as if its never been washed with anything other than a scouring pad and fairy liquid!!

Soooo.. thought it would only be fair to get the best surface possible for the wax to sit on without gloss enhancers such as a glaze, so did a bit of correction to remove scratches and swirls etc using "DJ Buff Daddy" and "Megs MF correction compound" quickly finished down with megs 205.
Should have taken some before shots and 50/50's as it came up really well!!!
This is what i was left with to lay down the wax's










Divided the bonnet into 3 even sections with masking tape as seperate test areas.










*Application*

First on was the *Yellow* wax. Initially thought this was going to be the better of the two wax's. Was very hard to apply felt grabby and the wax seemed to crumble on instead of spread smooth and evenly, damped the applicator slightly and this did aid to help with application.

Second was the *Blue* wax. Very easy to apply, spread nicely and very easily with an even coverage was very impressed used little product and covered the section with ease :thumb:









*Curing*

Picture of all 3 wax's applied and curing










The *Yellow* wax cured very quickly, left for around 5 minutes, gave it the swipe test to make sure and then buffed off, was quite tough and grabby to remove similar to Colli 476 when its left on too long which I'm sure everyone has done at some point. But came off none the less and did add some gloss to the finish :thumb:

The *Blue* wax took abit longer to cure properly as it was of a softer consistancy and some what wetter. Left it for around half hour before removing, came off like a dream litterally 90% removed per swipe with a MF. Added a lot of gloss and shine to the finish for a wax, yet again very impressed  :thumb:

In comparison to the DJ Hard Candy there was not alot of visual difference in the 3 wax's although i belive that the *Blue* wax had the slight edge on DJ  this is not the aim for a wax I know but my god i was shoced!!!!

Hard to campture these results by picture especially when theres a lack of decent light 









*Sheeting test*

First test I opted for after removing the wax's was the sheeting test.

Used a jug of water and tipped it liberally over each test section heres a picture of the results.










Hard to capture the water action with a picture should have got a video really but hey ho.. 
Dodo obviously being the winner in this test.
Both seemed to sheet the water fairly well but once again the *Blue* wax winning this in my eyes as it did sheet slightly better in my eyes.

*Beading*

Test areas all dried again ready for the beading test. Used a Dodo Juice Spritz bottle for this. 









Taken individual pictures of the beading here with the products clearly in view.

*Dodo*









*Yellow*









*Blue*









Obviously Dodo beading nicely.

Both did the job on beading, however neither giving nice tall, seperate beads like you would expect to get from a production wax.

*Blue wax* yet again wins this for me :thumb: as i was spraying the test area with water you could see the water particles seperating and joing together making larger beads :thumb: reacted just like the Dodo Juice HC :thumb:

*Conclusion*

Have given both these wax's what i consider to be the fairest test possible, in the words of Kev "If they're  don't be affraid to say so" :lol: 
They are far from this mate I'd be chuffed with what has been produced here :thumb: 
Think the *Yellow* wax could do with a bit of work as on first impression I thought this would be the better of the two. 
How wrong could I have been not sayin its bad by any means, but I was so impressed with the results of the *Blue* wax. . 
The ease of use was rediculous and the shine it added to the paint was amazing, and certainly repelled water very nicely. Depending on the duration of the durability i would actually use this as an LSP on my own car .

Will be monitoring the durability of both wax's and take some snaps of how they are performing in the next few weeks.

Top work to Kev, hope i haven't missed anything out :lol:

Regards 
Stef.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Good write up, really enjoyed that. 

Blue wax looks good, with a slight tweek to improve the beading it could be a winner


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice review Stef many thanks. nice to see waxes put side by side as like most I only use the one on the whole car.

The Hard Candy certainly gives a more pleasing bead but its not always about that and they all sheet water adequately. Have to agree with you with the blue wax as a winner down ease of application and what it added to the paint work, although im not a fan of waxes which need to cure for any length of time as I normally work outdoors and always wonder what im buffing off along with the wax.

Many thanks for posting.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice reviwe mate it looks very good


----------

